# Breaking Bad re-airing?



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Just a heads up; my TiVo picked up a rerun of Breaking Bad for Sunday Nov. 7, 11 p.m. (CST) on AMC. Only generic program info, but possibly the first airing of the series?


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Bierboy said:


> Just a heads up; my TiVo picked up a rerun of Breaking Bad for Sunday Nov. 7, 11 p.m. (CST) on AMC. Only generic program info, but possibly the first airing of the series?


:up: thx for the heads up


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks like 11 p.m. CST on Sundays is when AMC is airing repeats. Another ep just showed up in my TDL for Nov. 14. Hopefully they're starting from S1...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes thank you.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

None of the various TV listings sites today says which repeat episode begins tonight (11/8/2010, midnight), and all that the AMC website offers is *this*:


> *When can I watch Breaking Bad on AMC?
> Episodes from Seasons 1, 2 and 3 encore Sundays at Midnight | 11C Nov. 8 - Dec. 5*


So it looks like it *may *begin tonight with the pilot, then skip around with some "best of" episodes for a few weeks.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Last night's was the pilot episode. The sad thing is the AMC Web site says they're only airing five episodes (Nov. 8, 15, 22, 29 and Dec. 5)...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks like AMC is airing S1 of BB beginning with the pilot at 11:30 p.m. (CST) Wednesday, Dec. 8 followed by ep 2. Following week are eps 3 & 4. They've been airing random eps on Sunday night, but this looks like they're starting from the beginning and running in order...


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

But according to *Alan Sepinwall*, _"...There's not a specific timeslot, because they'll be airing after that Wednesday's latenight movie (next week is 12:30, the week after 1:30)...," _so, pad, pad, pad!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> But according to *Alan Sepinwall*, _"...There's not a specific timeslot, because they'll be airing after that Wednesday's latenight movie (next week is 12:30, the week after 1:30)...," _so, pad, pad, pad!


Why would you need to excessively pad? TiVo's program guide info knows when a movie is scheduled to end....


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't count on it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Don't count on it.


----------



## ChrisD20 (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know when Breaking Bad season 4 is released on dvd? I've got it in my Netflix queue but the release date says unknown.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Well, season 4 will not begin until July 2011, so I would assume that the DVD release will be sometime in 2012.

For season 3, however, it is available on Amazon Video on Demand now. The DVD will likely be released a few weeks before season 4 begins airing on AMC, so probably somtime in June 2011.

http://www.amazon.com/No-Mas-HD/dp/B003D89P66


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up. I had this in my netflix queue, but now I've just got a season pass on my Tivo instead.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Sweet!

AMC is running every episode (in order) starting with the first two episodes tonight.

Padding is a good idea!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Recorded them; watched them...padding wasn't needed....


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

The first two this week indeed recorded on-time, despite following a movie with the potential for run-over. If the upcoming one, pushed-back to 1:30 am this Wed, goes without a hitch, I probably will remove my padding. Nevertheless, preemptive padding has proven wise for new presentations under such dubious circumstances, which we've learned the hard way with current shows that depart from the TiVo Guide, such as:
- The Shield on SpikeTV
- Highlander on SyFy
- The Daily Show (manual recordings in the afternoons the past couple of weeks have started too late due to movie run-overs)
- Sarah Silverman on Comedy Central
- Childrens Hostital on Cartoon Network
- The Office (British) on Cartoon Network
- Charlie Rose on PBS


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You'll notice, though, that none of the shows you list are on AMC. My guess is that AMC's program guide info is much more accurate...


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> You'll notice, though, that none of the shows you list are on AMC. My guess is that AMC's program guide info is much more accurate...


It would seem AMC does have their s#!t together thankfully.

Comedy Central is the WORST offender.


----------

